# MTX T648's



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3083604338&category=18802

are these good for some deep base? i can get them on ebay for about $50 for 2 of them. what is a decently priced amp to power them?
thnx in advance


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you're asking if a pair of cheap 8's are good for deep bass?
simple answer, no

I wouldn't expect them to get any lower than 40Hz effectively


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

so is mtx a good brand? i was lookin to go with one brand for all my speakers and like the way the mtx looks. are they high quality? im not talkin rattle your teeth out bass, just somthin better than stock.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

eh
some people like them

They'll never see the inside of my car though, I really don't know why, I just have something against them I guess. You could go with one brand for all of your speakers, I wouldn't recommend it, but you can. Whatever you do, NEVER make your decision based on how it looks though. Do you listen to your speakers or do you polish and frame them and set them on your dash to look at all day?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> eh
> some people like them
> 
> They'll never see the inside of my car though, I really don't know why, I just have something against them I guess. You could go with one brand for all of your speakers, I wouldn't recommend it, but you can. Whatever you do, NEVER make your decision based on how it looks though. Do you listen to your speakers or do you polish and frame them and set them on your dash to look at all day?


 good point, but i want something that looks and performs good. so with what brands will i be happier with? im only looking to spend about $300-400 with an amp at the ebay prices.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well that rules out Adire, hehe. They're great subs, but they look like shit quite honestly. If you want something that looks good then you probably don't want this sitting in your trunk staring back at you:









I think RE subs look sexy personally, but they aren't flashy








That's the SE line, it would be good for your price range

SE 10 $149
SE 12 $169
SE 15 $199

Then a decent 600x1 amp for ~$200 wouldn't be hard to find at all
Maybe a JBL 600.1 http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=310&1=311&3=98


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

well i was just talkin to my friend and e has some JL audio subs. they are 10 inch and i like the way they sound in his car. imma talk to him and look at them tomorow he'll probly sell them to me cheap if i want them


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

which model?

I'm very anti-JL (their subs atleast), but that mainly stems from the rediculous price and their diehard fans that like them only because they're JL, and refuse to give anything else a second look.

They aren't SPL subs, they don't get very loud for the price. In fact the only model that can compete with that RE I posed in terms of shear output and low-frequency extension is the w7, and it's 3+ times the cost. Of course with the w7 you're paying for the sound quality (and the name), but it doesn't seem like you really care about perfect sound quality.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> That's the SE line, it would be good for your price range
> http://www.woofersetc.com/product.asp?0=310&1=311&3=98


I like these ones they are hot as hell


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

me personaly if I would find a pair of jl audio 12s in a pawn shop at a good price then I would use them but I wouldn,t pay retail for them ever.
Oh and Im not much for spl Im a sq guy.
but there is so much better anyone can do then jL.
Personaly I like Infinity subs they don't get real loud per say but they sound good to me with a reasonable amount of power.
Don't get me wrong the kappa perfects you can get to pound ok but there more for sq anyways as far as mtx go there ok imo butthere designed to handle less power.But Listen to them your self and if you likeem go for it


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

To the MTX, I dunno bout the 8s MTX makes, but I got one 12" MTX Thunder 6000 and it hits hard, hard enough I only need the one to shake my car, and make everything that's loose rattle


----------

